# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Australian Chicks with Guns

## kyratshooter

Bet that got your attention!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australorp

They are less than 12 hours old and eating everything I throw in the box!

The white one is a rooster.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I bet there is a rooster out there questioning his hen...

----------


## hunter63

Well thanks a lot....now I can't take my nap.....laughing too hard.....Australian Chicks with Guns, questioning his hen, lol

Ain't they cute....did ya name them yet?.....Never name anything you are gonna eat some day.....

----------


## Old GI

Hey KRS, you are one mean guy!!!!

----------


## jcullen24

An oldie, but always a goodie! 

Well played, you got me!

----------


## natertot

You got me!!!!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Before you know it they'll have chicks of their own.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I am never reading another of your threads. That was just plain mean!

----------


## jake abraham

I got a kick out of that

----------


## crashdive123

At least he didn't post something like this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

What happened to my pics, all I have is a box with an X in it now?

The white rooster is now named Benjamin, after our well known promiscuious founding father.

One of the hens is hyper and I named her Flutter because apparently she is trying to fly out of the box.

They have been eating all afternoon and have finally swollen up like little fuzzy balloons and gone to sleep in the corner.  Of course that could have been boredom, they have been watching me file my taxes all afternoon.  That is enough to put anyone to sleep.

It is a good thing I scarffed up some 100 watt lightbulbs before they became contraband.  I had a 60 on them and they were still cold.  I changed to the 100 and they seem very happy.

This breed averages an egg a day and if all 6 of the hens live I will be in good shape.  The women at church were trying to contract eggs yesterday, before they even arrived.

I was thinking about eating Ben but I may wait and get a clutch of chicks out of him before he becomes stew.  It all depends on how noisey he is.  I have close neighbors.

----------


## Rick

It serves ya right for playin' that awful trick on us old guys. I could have gone into A fib just trying to get the post opened as fast I did. I think the problem with the 60 watt light is there wasn't enough light to read the ads. Now that they have the 100 watt they won't strain their eyes. 

You'll never have any luck with that rooster now that you've shown him fire arms porn. You can tell in the picture he has his eye on the weapon and not on the ladies.

----------


## kyratshooter

> At least he didn't post something like this.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Never in a million years!

I can't cope with Glock Chicks!

----------


## Winnie

Too cute! I expect regular updates.

----------


## kyratshooter

> It serves ya right for playin' that awful trick on us old guys. I could have gone into A fib just trying to get the post opened as fast I did. I think the problem with the 60 watt light is there wasn't enough light to read the ads. Now that they have the 100 watt they won't strain their eyes. 
> 
> You'll never have any luck with that rooster now that you've shown him fire arms porn. You can tell in the picture he has his eye on the weapon and not on the ladies.


You have to start them right!  Adds from sportsmans Guide lining their box should do it.  

The rooster, being male and 24 hours old, is claiming to be a firearms expert due to pooping on a picture of a gun in one of the adds and wants to post his views in the gun section.

The girls are concentrating on the add for a beef jerky dehydrator and cuddling up on top of the add for a patio fireplace, trying to stay warm.

Winnie, you will get updates and begging querries for advice.  I have not raised chicks since I was 10.  We always had them around my grandmothers' houses but I was never in charge of anything but eating the eggs and plucking feathers at butchering time.

So far they are just ambling around the box eating, sleeping and huddling under the heat lamp like any baby would do.  They do not even make any noise.  It is amazing how they hatch wanting to scratch for food, never expecting it to be handed too them.

----------


## Rick

> The rooster, being male and 24 hours old, is claiming to be a firearms  expert due to pooping on a picture of a gun in one of the adds and wants  to post his views in the gun section.


I've actually seen a few posts in the gun section that were in reality chicken...Oh, look at the time.

----------


## finallyME

ky, I read somewhere that it isn't good to start them out on slick newspaper.  They have a hard time gripping it and could injure themselves.  Wood chips are better.  But, I have only raised chicks 3 times, just something I have read.  Anyways, they look good.  How do you know one is a rooster?  I have heard of ways to tell, but never really tried it out.  The two times I bought all pullets, I had at least one rooster in the mix.  I have never named my chicks.  My kids have names for them all, but I can't remember them at all.

By the way, for all you F.A.R.T.S. here is a picture of some boobies........







Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

These are the birds to be very afraid of!

penguin.jpg

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

